# Greetings from the UK!



## cliffordmartin (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi,

My name is Clifford Martin. I compose in many different styles from Film to Pop.
I am classically trained but I have been involved in may different musical situations. I perform in a Jazz fusion ensemble. I love composing orchestral music and orchestrating Jazz compositions. I enjoy film scoring because I can employ pretty much any musical genre I like! I am from the UK. My website is listed below:

https://cliffordmartin.wordpress.com


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Mar 18, 2016)

Welcome, Clifford!


----------



## cliffordmartin (Mar 19, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Welcome, Clifford!


Hi, Thanks Jacob, Good to be here! Nice to be welcomed by someone stupendous!


----------



## Smikes77 (Mar 25, 2016)

He`s "not that stupendous".



Nice music Clifford, some lovely chord changes in the space track.


----------



## cliffordmartin (Mar 26, 2016)

Smikes77 said:


> He`s "not that stupendous".
> 
> 
> 
> Nice music Clifford, some lovely chord changes in the space track.


Thanks mate! Good to be here on VI CONTROL!


----------

